# A group photo shoot of my barnyard chickens :)



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

First time getting all 22 together ..


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

I love the roosting ladder I want one


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! I thought a group shot your chickens! Aside from that, they are very nice.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We made the roosting bars from cedar pieces we bought. I can move them all around the pens.

Omg yeah the title is bad! !. Someone please change my title!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> OMG! I thought a group shot your chickens! Aside from that, they are very nice.


Yeah I did too lol! (It wouldve been WW3 with whoever did it!)

Good looking birds Maryellen and I see your roo keeping a watchful eye over the hens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,me too!!!I was ready to pack up my guns and come help!!!LOL Nice looking flock and it wasn't all butt shots.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I also freaked out. I hope you don't mind, but I am going to rephrase your title a bit.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes please fix my title!!


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Lovely birds! I wish I could have a roo! I would definitely be hanged by all my neighbours if I had a roo... 

Sent from the mobile client - Forum Talker


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This roo so far in the year I've had him is very quiet,and he loves to be held. A friend of mine hatched eggs and he was the friendliest baby roo and she carried him all around. She can't have roos so she gave him to me


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Much better title!!!


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Black Australorps,Rhode island red,Leghorn maybe some kind of Orpington


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No orpinton james. My flock is 1 australorp mix,6 ameracaunas, 2 polish, 1 rir, 1 barnevelder, 1 welsummer, 1 legbar, 1 tetra (looks like a leghorn), 3 cuckoo marans, bunch of easter eggers I hatched out, and a rir/lanshan roo


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh and in my house I have 4 easter egger, 1 tetra,1 olive egger all waiting for warm weather to go outside lol


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

No wonder I didn't get them right they're mutts I don't mean that in a bad way


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Not all are mutts, only the easter eggers and roo are mutts.


----------

